# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Misschien zwanger

## Missygsus

:Confused: 
Hoi,

Ik zit met een probleempje nou in ieder geval een onzekerheid..
Ik heb sinds 9 februari gevoelige tepels en soort krampjes onderin me buik.
gevoelige borsten en heb het zuur de hele dag en na het eten meer zuur.. ben ook zo moe al zeker 3 weken kan midden op de dag wel slapen heb dit nooit eerder gehad voor een menstruatie.. en moest deze week ongesteld worden.. wat ik ook ben geworden sinds maandag.. het is wel anders dan normaal. ik heb dat zure nu niet meer en ook geen gevoelige tepels.. wel opgezette borsten en een ongelooflijke eetlust en nog steeds erg moe en kan overal om huilen..
mijn laatste menstruatie voor deze was de 28e januari.
Ik heb gewoon het gevoel dat er iets bezig is onderin me buik want heb al test gedaan thuis 2x en 1 bij huisarts geen zwangerschap maar toch deze menstruatie is anders dan normaal geen gewone krampjes maar heel licht.
Ik slik wel de pil.. alleen ben m ook 2 x vergeten deze cyclus maar wel gelijk dag daarna ingenomen.
heb sinds vorig jaar andere pil gekregen omdat me andere niet meer werkte..

kan iemand mij helpen miss heb ik wel te vroeg getest...

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Missygsus,

Sommige zwangerschapstesten kun je gebruiken vanaf 4 dagen voor de te verwachten menstruatie en anderen vanaf de dag dat je menstruatie plaats had moeten vinden en zijn 97-99% betrouwbaar.
Als de thuis tests en de test bij de huisarts allebei negatief waren dan lijkt me dat je niet zwanger bent, maar als je het zeker wilt weten kan je ook een bloedafname doen want dan heb je 100% zekerheid. 
Je kan je ook anders voelen omdat je je zorgen maakt of omdat de nieuwe pil die je kreeg eindelijk goed begint te werken want dat heeft ook tijd nodig.
Als je het niet vertrouwt kan je altijd naar je huisarts gaan om navraag te doen.
In elk geval veel sterkte! 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Missygsus

ja klopt ook maar denk dat ik gewoon te vroeg was..
heb ook huilbuien om de stomste dingen en toen ik de symptomen had had ik nog niet stil gestaan bij het feit dat ik miss wel eens zwanger zou kunnen zijn..
het zou van harte welkom zijn maar was er nog niet mee bezig vandaar.. ik was meer bezig met een trouwdatum te plannen haha maar ik wacht het nog even af en ga volgende week nog een test doen. komt daar niets uit ga ik er natuurlijk gewoon vanuit dat het niet zo is.. maar effe op terug te komen ik stond er niet bij stil totdat me moeder tegen me zei van zou jij niet even een test gaan doen.. haha
maar ik laat het nog weten in ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie

----------


## tweeling

hallo allemaal!
ik voel me de laatse tijd niet lekker krampen in mijn onderboek, veel moe,
ik was op stap ge weest afgelopen weekend en na 1 glas drinken wert ik zooo beroerd dat ik maar naar huis ben gegaan. ik ben bij de huisarts geweest en die zegt dat ze kans wel groot is dat ik zwanger kan zijn. ik ben nog maar 17 jaar maar het is natuulijk wel welkom! ik mag volgende week donderdag pas een test gaan doen van de huisarts maar de dagen gaan zo langzaam zo als ik nu een test doe is da kans dan groot dat het negatief is? ik hoop snel iets te horen van jullie!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Tweeling,

Je kunt een zwangerschapstest doen vanaf de dag dat je ongesteld had moeten worden, als dit bij jou dus volgende week donderdag is, moet je tot dan wachten. Als jij bijvoorbeeld morgen ongesteld zou moeten worden, en je wordt dat niet, dan kun je morgen al een test doen.

Maar ik denk dat het in jouw geval beter is om gewoon even af te wachten tot volgende week donderdag, als je huisarts jou dat aanraad is het beter om te luisteren naar hem  :Wink:  Dus helaas, geduld is een schone zaak! Laat je het ons volgende week donderdag weten hoe het afgelopen is?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## tweeling

heee sylvia dankjewel voor de snelle reactie.
ik moet de test volgende week donderdag doen, omdat ik dinsdag of woensdag altijd ongesteld wordt was het het beste om hem donderdag te doen zei ze, maar ik ben wel heel bang dat ik het ben. want ik slik de pil niet meer omdat ik daar 6 kilo van ben aangekomen en toen ben er mee gestopt voordat ik nog meer aankwam. als ik meer weet laat ik het zeker weten!

Groetjes.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Tweeling,

Succes volgende week! De pil kan idd voor wat gewicht aankomen zorgen, maar je zult er niet van blijven aankomen, het beste kun je gewoon doorgaan slikken met de pil, soms komt het voor dat je in het begin idd wat gewicht aankomt (heb ik zelf ook gehad) Maar naarmate je hem langer slikt zal dit niet meer het geval zijn. 

Het is dan idd goed om volgende week donderdag pas een test te doen, dan heb je namelijk 100% kans dat de zwangerschapstest niet wordt beïnvloed, omdat je niet zeker weet wanneer je het zou moeten worden (dinsdag of woensdag) wordt er daarom vaak gezegd doe de test maar een dag daarna  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

